# Star Trek Picard: Mehr Fördermittel für Staffel 2



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard: Mehr Fördermittel für Staffel 2*

						Die erste Staffel von Star Trek Picard läuft noch gar nicht, da ist bereits Staffel 2 in Planung und für die gibt es mehr Fördermittel. Die California Film Commission steuert über 20 Millionen US-Dollar bei.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Mehr Fördermittel für Staffel 2*


----------



## Mahoy (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Mehr Fördermittel für Staffel 2*

Ist halt ein kalifornisches Kulturgut ...


----------



## Splatterpope (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Mehr Fördermittel für Staffel 2*

Star Trek 2 hat seinerzeit 12 Mio gekostet...


----------



## Nuallan (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Mehr Fördermittel für Staffel 2*



Splatterpope schrieb:


> Star Trek 2 hat seinerzeit 12 Mio gekostet...



Und da wurde mal eben ein ganzer Planet in einer legendären CGI-Sequenz von ILM erschaffen.. Keine Ahnung wofür die heute so viel Kohle verpulvern, wo CGI billig ist und quasi überall eingesetzt wird.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Mehr Fördermittel für Staffel 2*



Splatterpope schrieb:


> Star Trek 2 hat seinerzeit 12 Mio gekostet...





Nuallan schrieb:


> Und da wurde mal eben ein ganzer Planet in einer legendären CGI-Sequenz von ILM erschaffen.. Keine Ahnung wofür die heute so viel Kohle verpulvern, wo CGI billig ist und quasi überall eingesetzt wird.



Der Zorn des Kahn? 
Einer meiner StarTrek Lieblingsfilme und auch der Soundtrack von James Horner war gelungen.


----------



## WoFNuLL (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard: Mehr Fördermittel für Staffel 2*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Und da wurde mal eben ein ganzer Planet in einer legendären CGI-Sequenz von ILM erschaffen.. Keine Ahnung wofür die heute so viel Kohle verpulvern, wo CGI billig ist und quasi überall eingesetzt wird.



Kurzum ... Gehälter ... und Inflation
Patrick Stewart ist nicht günstig, genauso wie die anderen Schauspieler ... und durch gestiegene Lebenshaltungskosten ist das Bezahlniveau für so ziemlich alle Involvierten  in nem gewissen Maß angestiegen ... dazu kommt das zwar das Budget von nem 1980 - 1990 Kinofilm erreicht wird, jedoch das was damals mit CGI erreicht wurde um ein Vielfaches übertroffen wird, mit dem "Billig CGI" den man für 50 Euro in den diversen Tools von B- C- D- Movies bekommt hat das auch nicht viel zu tun.

Misst man die Serie mit 10 Millionen Pro folge kommt man für eine "Kinofilm Länge" auf 20 Millionen. Vergleicht man das mit einem durchschnittlichem Kino Blockbuster von 2019, liegen da die Kosten für einmal Kinofilm bei ca. 100-250 Millionen.

Also ich würde mal behaupten, im Vergleich ist das alles andere als teuer


----------



## tochan01 (24. Juni 2020)

Von der quali ist das heute ja quasi schon Kino... und für 10 folgen 80mio ist was den Minutenpreis angeht das sogar ein Schnäppchen  in anbetracht der spieldauer


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juni 2020)

tochan01 schrieb:


> Von der quali ist das heute ja quasi schon Kino... und für 10 folgen 80mio ist was den Minutenpreis angeht das sogar ein Schnäppchen  in anbetracht der spieldauer



Die Herr Der Ringe Serie soll auch viel kosten  , darauf bin ich am meisten gespannt. 

alleine die rechte  haben 250 Millionen Dollar gekostet.


----------

